# Brussels base or Bruges?



## JackieD (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi,
Need help -- after searching the older posts, it looks like Bruges and Brussels have been visited by many of you.  I just can't decide on my plan.  We're taking the train from London (after spending 3-4 nights) to Belgium.  I was originally thinking to go all the way to Bruges after Brussels and stay 2 nights in Bruges and also visit Ghent from there.  I wasn't really convinced to go into Brussels or stay the night.  Now after more and more research, I keep doubting not going into to Brussels and having that as our home base. I just can't decide--would you recommend having a home base in Bruges or Brussels?  Spring weather will also probably be an issue with rain and cold.

Any recommendations for rentals in either city or a general location I should shoot for?  There will be 5 of us so a little challenging.

thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 27, 2015)

I would choose Bruges over Brussels however it depends on what you're there for. You wrote that you will be using it as a base, a base for what? Visiting Belgium or other European countries?


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 27, 2015)

Bruges and Ghent are fine but Brussels is a better travel hub. If you are just doing the three cities, I would stay in Brugge. If you're going elsewhere in Europe, I would choose Brussels. 

Since it's a short train ride between the three, I would let travel plans and lodging costs be the deciding factor. 

Cheers


----------



## RFW (Oct 27, 2015)

Pompey Family said:


> I would choose Bruges over Brussels however it depends on what you're there for. You wrote that you will be using it as a base, a base for what? Visiting Belgium or other European countries?



Completely agree. And it very much depends your answer to 'base for what'


----------



## Here There (Oct 27, 2015)

I attended a conference in Ghent last May and used it as base to take daytrips to Antwerp, Brugges, and Lille after each day's session.  I spent my last 2 days in Brussels before returning to the US.  Agree with the others that first you need to get clearer about what you want to do or see before deciding on a base city and housing.  Example:  Ghent's historic center is quite a way from the main train station, while Brugges is more compact. Staying near Brussel central station will bring you close to the main sights as well as an easy commute to the airport.

It helps to study maps closely and to superimpose lodging possibilities (whether hotels, airbnb or vrbo) onto the key locations.  Have fun!


----------



## JackieD (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi
Thank you for all the replies. I wrote a long response only to have it wiped out--logged me out while I was researching back and forth   To answer the biggest question--a base for visiting Belgium only.  Our plan is arrive in London, there for 4 nights, 2 nights Belgium, 3 nights Amsterdam.  I like how Bruges looks quaint & medieval. It reminds of a place in France we stayed and loved--we didn't have any to do list but just enjoyed the atmosphere.  We love just wandering around, eating, taking in sights.  I have read that it is a crowded tourist town but I'm not sure if it will be too crowded because it'll be March.  Weather is probably the biggest factor.  Brussels seems to have more to do inside -- museums etc if the weather is bad.  If only we wouldn't have luggage, I would consider just doing the hop on off bus in Brussels just to get a quick look and stay in Bruges.  I'm guessing a day trip would be pushing it after looking at this schedule.
Thanks again for your thoughtful replies!!


----------



## bellesgirl (Oct 28, 2015)

We used Brussels as our base for a week and loved it.  There are free walking tours of Brussels from the Grand Place.  If you are over 60, you can buy RT day train tickets to anywhere in Belgium for about 6 euros. We went to Bruges, Antwerp and Dinant.  It seems like nothing is more than 2 hours by train from Brussels.  We also found the Parlimentarium to be very interesting and we spent an entire day there.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 30, 2015)

*Brussels vs. Bruges*

We spent several nights in Brussels and a day in Bruges at separate times.

Brussels: We were there during the Ommegang which is a memorable performance occurring in July in the Marktplatz. It lasted til the wee hours and was the highlight of our stay (Hotel Pantone). Somehow I lucked into getting front row seats. We visited most main sights via the HoHo bus and subway- loved moules et frites!

Bruges:  We only had a few hours and took a Segway tour, drank some Leffe and shopped a bit for chocolat.  We are headed back there on an upcoming cruise and I cannot wait!  It is a walkable city with great charm.  This time we will spend our time wandering the streets, taking a canal boat ride, and visiting the Michelangelo Madonna recovered by the Monuments Men from the Nazis.


----------



## JackieD (Nov 6, 2015)

We decided to just spend one day in Brussels--have lunch and see the Grand Place and then head to Bruges for 2 days.  I decided I really want to stay in a walkable/quaint place in Belgium.  Just enough to dip our toes in the country.  Hopefully it won't be our last visit!  We figure we will be running non stop in London and Amsterdam and wanted a more village feel.  Can't wait!!


----------

